
NASA’s James Webb Space Telescope Completes Its Final Tests - tmoaad
https://futurism.com/nasas-james-webb-space-telescope-completes-its-final-tests
======
tmoaad
>Engineers worked 24 hours a day for 15 days straight, executing over a
thousand scripts and instructions — a 1,370 step process, according to NASA.

I have nothing but massive respect for the everyone involved to get to this
point!

